# espárrago de fijación (mecánica)



## allymcbeal

Field and topic:
Mécanica
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Espárrago de fijación


----------



## andoni

I think it is "stud" but I'm not very sure. It can be "fixing stud".


----------



## ines

Hola, andoni, en mi glosario yo también lo tengo como "stud". Además, en Argentina, un sinónimo de espárrago es prisionero.

Espero haber podido ayudar.


----------



## andoni

Hola: sin embargo, en España, prisionero es otro tipo de tornillo, o tiene un uso más específico: El tornillo prisionero pasa por la rosca de la primera pieza y tiene una punta que se presiona firmemente contra la segunda pieza, impidiendo de esta manera el movimiento.


----------



## allymcbeal

Muchas gracias, me habéis sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## penko18

El término "de fijación", que añade información... ¿podría ser "clamping"?
Es decir, ¿sería correcto o aproximado traducir "espárrago de fijación" como "clamping stud"?  ¿Es mejor traducción "fixing stud"?
Tenía entendido que "stud" era una palabra empleada en soldaduras.
¿Alguien puede aclararme un poco el tema, por favor?


----------



## k-in-sc

Clamping: sujetador/de apriete
What is your context?


----------



## penko18

No hay contexto, solo tengo el nombre de la pieza.  Es un tornillo largo que sujeta o fija la carcasa de una bomba.  La pieza puede ser llamada "tirante de sujección", "tornillo de sujección", "espárrago de sujección", "tornillo de fijación", etc.

There is no context, I just have the name of the piece.  Is a long screw that secures or fixes a pump casing.  The piece can be called in different ways but with the same meaning.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Los espárragos (studs) no tienen cabeza, son más bien como una varilla roscada, ya sea en toda su extensión o solo en los extremos. Eso lo diferencia de un tornillo.

Y referente al mensaje #3, coincido con *andoni* en que _espárrago_ y _prisionero_ no son sinónimos.


----------



## Keahi

Sobre la pregunta "_Es un tornillo largo que sujeta o fija la carcasa de una bomba_".
"Pump cover bolts" o "pump cover stud bolts".
También he visto "fixing bolts" pero en este contexto es muy raro.
Puedes decir "bolts" simplemente.
No  uses "Clamping", es otra cosa. Clamping puede ser cualquier tipo de  pinza de sujeción, como los sargentos, gatos, mordazas o las prensas en C  y "clampling stud", sería el tornillo de apriete de esta herramienta.
En  las máquinas cuando encuentras la palabra "stud", normalmente están  describiendo a una varilla (que podría ser un espárrago, un bulón, una  varilla liza, un remache, etc.), si es un espárrago lo normal es  encontrar "threaded stud", "stud bolt" o "screw, bolt" a secas.
Un saludo.


----------



## penko18

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Fernando1133

allymcbeal said:


> Field and topic:
> Mécanica
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Espárrago de fijación


Hola hello,
socket set flat point, esparrago roscado, prisionero
http://www.mrmetric.com/site/images...A2_1.jpg?resizeid=5&resizeh=1000&resizew=1000


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

gugleé "espárrago de fijación" y me llevó a unos catálogos. Busqué la versión en inglés de dichos catálogos y utilizan "clamping stud".


----------

